# Goiter?



## Behindblueeyes988 (Oct 14, 2012)

So this has just started, least to the this level, on Saturday. I noticed at the gym that it looked like a weird lump just below my "adam's apple" if I had one. My fiance noticed it as well, but stressed that it was barely visible. During that time, I've begun to feel like there is something stuck in my throat, in the front, in that exact same spot. It's been driving me mad. I drank 13 full 24oz. cups of water yesterday just to be sure it wasn't lack of hydration and it was still there, and still is. The area is a bit sore, like achy more than a strep kind of deal. My nursing friend is coming over tonight before our run to watch my drink some water and give me some input herself.

I'm just not sure because my doctor didn't mention anything at my last appointment on August 29, and my mother, who had her's removed due to possible cancerous cells was only 12 at the time so can't remember what it felt like


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I believe you should get an ultrasound if you haven't already. That was my doc's first step when I showed her the lump in my neck.


----------



## Behindblueeyes988 (Oct 14, 2012)

I've been trying to get a hold of my Endo all day, but nothing all day. My friend is taking a look shortly and then I'll go from there


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You might consider seeing an ENT.


----------



## Behindblueeyes988 (Oct 14, 2012)

If I put up an image, can I get some feedback on whether it looks swollen or if that's just my throat looking as it should? Hard to compare to anyone since I only live with my fiance, and he's hard to compare to


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

All we can do is take a look...we'll let you know if we see anything that looks "funny"


----------



## Behindblueeyes988 (Oct 14, 2012)

This is what it looked like this afternoon, with my head leaned back a little bit. I just don't know enough about throat anatomy to determine if this is just regular a trachea look


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It looks like a lump to me...lumpier than a trachea.

Have you had an ultrasound?


----------



## Behindblueeyes988 (Oct 14, 2012)

Not yet, been trying to get a hold a of my doctor for two days and not a thing


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Behindblueeyes988 said:


> Not yet, been trying to get a hold a of my doctor for two days and not a thing


It sure looks like a goiter to me. Ultra-sound definitely in order for you!


----------



## Behindblueeyes988 (Oct 14, 2012)

Finally got a hold of my doctor's office today. Explained my symptoms and everything, and they booked me for an ultrasound tomorrow. Quite relieved they got me in so quick. I'll let you all know once I do!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's great - keep us posted!


----------



## Behindblueeyes988 (Oct 14, 2012)

According to my doctor my thyroid shows no nodules or anything. She told me "it's abnormal looking, but that's normal for someone with raised antibodies" Uh, okk..? She told me to try an ENT and see what they think.

After that, I told her about some intense brain fog which seemed to concern her a bit. She ordered more blood tests to see what my levels have done since August. I was able to get some information from them (no hard copy yet, in the mail apparently) but what I do remember from this afternoon is limited. TSH levels from 2.7 on July 30th, to 3.1 on August 29th.

The thing that caught me was my TPO levels. My count was 289. What urks me is they won't just flat out say it's Hashi's. All I'm getting is it means I CAN develop hypo later, but I'm not now. Frustrating. We'll see what the results of my blood test are tomorrow


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

The high TPO levels would indicate hashi's, but I believe you have to have a FNA to check for certain cells to confirm it. (Andros knows about this stuff,,,) My TPO started out at 439 but has come down since treatment started, though I know they can go up and down. I just hope they stay on the lower end because I feel so much better when they are low. I haven't had the FNA to confirm, but I am being treated based on hypo lab results. (high TSH and LOW free's) It will be interesting to see your labs, though many have normal TSH & free's with high TPO's. You can still feel like doo doo with a high TPO and normal other labs.


----------



## Behindblueeyes988 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm eager to see what tomorrow's are too. Curious if anything has gone up. It would make sense if it's just inflamed like she thinks it might be, though I wonder if they would do anything for it or just tell me to deal


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Behindblueeyes988 said:


> I'm eager to see what tomorrow's are too. Curious if anything has gone up. It would make sense if it's just inflamed like she thinks it might be, though I wonder if they would do anything for it or just tell me to deal


Hard to tell. Some docs will treat, some take the "wait and see" approach. I think most doctors (just from what I have seen) won't treat until you start having symptoms and even then it can be a fight. I think I have had this for YEARS and didn't start having symptoms until last year. Then they came on with a vengence and finding a doctor that would treat me was difficult because I was still in "their range". First doctor would only run a TSH and nothing else. 
I don't have a goiter though and don't appear (on the surface) to have any big inflammation at the moment.


----------



## Behindblueeyes988 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm having bad symptoms of brain fog, hair loss and all the other joys. Told her that, and she just laughed and told me how she loses hair too. I was talking to my mother and she doesn't understand why they are waiting. She told me exactly as you are, the variation between Endos. Hoping for the best at this point


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Behindblueeyes988 said:


> I'm having bad symptoms of brain fog, hair loss and all the other joys. Told her that, and she just laughed and told me how she loses hair too.


Ugh.

hugs3


----------



## Behindblueeyes988 (Oct 14, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Ugh.
> 
> hugs3


haha! exactly, thank you! :hugs:


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> I'm having bad symptoms of brain fog, hair loss and all the other joys. Told her that, and she just laughed and told me how she loses hair too.


 Good lord, I swear there are some doctors out there that I wish all of our symptoms on for just one day so they could truly understand how bad we really feel!


----------



## Behindblueeyes988 (Oct 14, 2012)

I finally got my results from August 29th in the mail today. Was supposed to get the results from yesterdays blood test today, but just as before that didn't happen. Anywho, here are my results from my GP done in July, and my Endo done in August. I'll post yesterday's results as soon as I receive them.

July 30

TSH-2.709
T4 Free- 1.26
and apparently no T3

August 29

TSH-3.180

Free T4- 1.26

T3, Total- 151

Thyroid Peroxidase AB-283


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

jenny v said:


> Good lord, I swear there are some doctors out there that I wish all of our symptoms on for just one day so they could truly understand how bad we really feel!


Ooooooo good one. Me too. :tongue0015:


----------



## Behindblueeyes988 (Oct 14, 2012)

So are my results normal? They seemed to have risen a decent amount in just a months time


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Behindblueeyes988 said:


> I finally got my results from August 29th in the mail today. Was supposed to get the results from yesterdays blood test today, but just as before that didn't happen. Anywho, here are my results from my GP done in July, and my Endo done in August. I'll post yesterday's results as soon as I receive them.
> 
> July 30
> 
> ...


When you get the other results; please include the ranges as different labs have different ranges.

Are you going to schedule a consultation w/an ENT?


----------



## Behindblueeyes988 (Oct 14, 2012)

Andros said:


> When you get the other results; please include the ranges as different labs have different ranges.
> 
> Are you going to schedule a consultation w/an ENT?


I'm going to see my GP in an hour. My Endo called back, told me my TSH had gone up again to 3.25 (.450-4.5) and my TT3 is now 105.5 (71-180) but these were only over the phone. Told me nothing about T4, but said with normal results as these my thyroid is not inflamed. So I'm going to my doctor to talk to him and find another Endo ASAP


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

Didexplode


----------

